# schrift abgeschnitten..nur warum..Fehler?



## mirscho (19. November 2002)

Hallo! Ich hoffe jez einfach mal das ich das hier richtig reintue, weil es hat auch was mit CSS zu tun...naj gut..sagts mir einfach...

ja weiter erläutern kann ich das nicht...deshalb geb ich euch mal den Quelltext und ein Bild in die Hand...

mitglied.lycos.de/spliner/karte.gif


und dazu der Quelltext:

*<html>
 <head>
  <meta name="generator" content="HTML Studio">
  <title>NowInform Software Developement - Wegbeschreibung</title>
  <link rel="STYLESHEET"
  href="cssvorlage.css"
  type="text/css">
 </head>
 <body bgcolor="#D7D7D7">

  <table border="1" width="100%" height="100%" bgcolor="#D7D7D7" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="5">
   <tr>
    <td width="100%" height="50" class="titel">
     <div style="width:100%; margin-left: 1.5in; margin-right: 1.0in; text-align:left; filterropShadow(color=#808080, offx=1, offy=1)">
     <div style="width:100%; margin-left: 1.5in; margin-right: 1.0in; text-align:left; filter:Glow(color=#C0C0C0, strength=1)">
     Anfahrt zu NowInform Software Developement
     </div>
     </div>
    </td>
   </tr>
   <tr>
    <td height="40%" width="100%" align="center" valign="middle" bgcolor="#D7D7D7">
  <object classid="CLSID27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
  codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash5/cabs/swflash.cab#version=5,0,0,0" width="770" height="300">
  <param name="movie" value="../Flash/Weg5.swf">
  <param name="quality" value="high">
  <param name="scale" value="exactfit">
  <param name="menu" value="true">
  <param name="bgcolor" value="#D7D7D7">
  <embed src="../Flash/weg5.swf" quality="high" scale="exactfit" menu="false"
        bgcolor="#D7D7D7" width="770" height="300" swLiveConnect="false"
        type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>
  </object>
    </td>
   </tr>
  </table>
 </body>
</html>*

jetzt folgt die CSS datei

*
<!--
.schrift {font-size: 10px; line-height: 12px; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Verdana; color:#77BD17}
.titel {font-size: 14px; line-height: 18px; text-decoration: none; font-family: Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Verdana; color:#FFFFFF}

-->
*

es sei noch gesagt, das wenn ich die width tags herausnehme innerhalb der div tags, so ist die schrift nicht mehr "abgehackt". Allerdings will ich das ja mit Schatten machen. Desweiteren sei gesagt, das dies nur kommt wenn ich den Schriftgrad höher setzt so ab 20 circa.
Die Zweite Frage ist, warum sind die 50Pixel so hoch?!? Kann das daran liegen das ich bei der unteren zeile -- spalte die Höhe in Prozent angebe?

danke für gute Hilfe


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. November 2002)

versuch mal der 2. TD mehr prozent zu geben, am besten 100%. in der ersten td kannst du zur sicherheit nen 50 pixel hohen spacer reinhauen. dem div würd ich noch ein "height"-attribut mitgeben.


----------



## Maximus (21. November 2002)

```
<td height="40%" width="100%" align="center" valign="middle"
```
 (beim 2. <TD>)
Das heißt, der zweite <TD> belegt 40% des Bildschirms, da bleiben für Dein erstes <TD> noch schlappe 60%.
Und da juckt es Deinen Browser leider gar nicht, dass Du da was von 50 Pixel stehen hast, denn das sind dann noch wesentlich weniger als 60%!
Spliner hatte mit seiner Lösung sicher Recht, hier das ist nur die Erklärung dafür!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. November 2002)

sag ich doch


----------



## mirscho (22. November 2002)

so also ich habe mal ausprobiert und einen height-wert in den div-tag mit hinein gebaut..das funzt...
was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe, war dein aussage
"Gib dem 2.TD mehr Prozent, am besten 100." weis nicht warum ich dem 100% höhe geben sollte...

dank für genauere erklärung...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. November 2002)

deine tabelle hat 100% height. die erste zeile kriegt 50 px höhe, die 2. kriegt 100%. der feste wert von 50 px hat gegenüber den 100% der zweiten zeile vorrang. die 2. zeile nimmt sich also den restlichen verfügbaren platz für die höhe, um möglichst nahe an die 100% zu kommen.


----------



## mirscho (22. November 2002)

Also da hast du dich verschaut...
Guck mal genau...die Zweite Zeile bekommt 40% Höhe, Breite bekommt Sie 100%
*
<table border="1" width="100%" height="100%" bgcolor="#D7D7D7" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="5"> 
<tr> 
<td width="100%" height="50" class="titel"> 
<div style="width:100%; margin-left: 1.5in; margin-right: 1.0in; text-align:left; filterropShadow(color=#808080, offx=1, offy=1)"> 
<div style="width:100%; margin-left: 1.5in; margin-right: 1.0in; text-align:left; filter:Glow(color=#C0C0C0, strength=1)"> 
Anfahrt zu NowInform Software Developement 
</div> 
</div> 
</td> 
</tr> 
<tr> 
<td height="40%" width="100%" align="center" valign="middle" bgcolor="#D7D7D7"> *


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. November 2002)

das war als erklärung dafür gemeint, dass du die höhe der zweiten TD von 40% auf 100% erhöhen sollst


----------



## mirscho (22. November 2002)

ahh so ist das: STROLCH!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (22. November 2002)

da war die hand mal wieder schneller als das auge. oder so. oder andersrum. ach egal  

p.s. kann sein, dass du jetz nen spacer in die erste TD setzen musst, um die höhe von 50 px zu garantieren.


----------

